# world touring car championship Cruze body kit?



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

VictoryRedLTRS said:


> Is the kit on the cruze race cars available to the public?


No. However, if you shop around long enough, you can find enough kits that if you could piece it together. Like the front end from this kit matches the race version:

Buy cruze body kit new design, CRUZE 09-11 **** COOL DESIGN BODY KIT, CRUZE NEW BODY KIT, GOD COOL~2011 GM CRUZE new design keep fighting style-B FRP/ABS Big body kit at Aliexpress.com

However the rest of that body kit, primarily the ass, is ugly as ****


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

The front is pretty spot on, wonder if u can just buy the front bumper? I'm not gonna buy a 2,000+ body kit lol


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> No. However, if you shop around long enough, you can find enough kits that if you could piece it together. Like the front end from this kit matches the race version:
> 
> Buy cruze body kit new design, CRUZE 09-11 **** COOL DESIGN BODY KIT, CRUZE NEW BODY KIT, GOD COOL~2011 GM CRUZE new design keep fighting style-B FRP/ABS Big body kit at Aliexpress.com
> 
> However the rest of that body kit, primarily the ass, is ugly as ****


Looking at some of those pictures, it seems like they would also fit very poorly. Doesn't match up to the fender lines at all.


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> No. However, if you shop around long enough, you can find enough kits that if you could piece it together. Like the front end from this kit matches the race version:
> 
> Buy cruze body kit new design, CRUZE 09-11 **** COOL DESIGN BODY KIT, CRUZE NEW BODY KIT, GOD COOL~2011 GM CRUZE new design keep fighting style-B FRP/ABS Big body kit at Aliexpress.com
> 
> However the rest of that body kit, primarily the ass, is ugly as ****


Poor fitment aside, I like the front. The sides are meh, but the rear looks like ass.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Wonder if the flared fenders are necessary to make the front fit and look flush.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

if you do this yu have to strip your car and race it or else this is a truley rice idea


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I do plan on auto crossing the car this summer and strip out some parts like the backseat, spare tire, trunk carpet, door panels, carbon fiber hood, trunk and genders in the future plus a tune.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Oops, ment fenders lol


----------



## Brischke (Apr 25, 2012)

CHev Cruze WTCC body kits 09 UP products, buy CHev Cruze WTCC body kits 09 UP products from alibaba.com


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I've posted about this a long time ago I still have the email address if you want them they are the adac cruze cup cars

Sent from my Droid


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

Is that a whole new bumper or a lip kit on that wtcc body kit? If its a lip kit Idk if that would fit the RS front bumper.


----------



## Pandashh (Apr 27, 2012)

Front and rear lip, side skirts, and spoiler. Over 1000$+ shipped, non painted, and does not fit the American RS. Hope that helps


----------

